# Hologramming?



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

As some may know from my previous threads I very recently started to use a DA and some Menz products to reduce the swirling on my paintwork. 

Initially I didn't have much success but after a 2nd attempt I am happy I have removed a sufficient amount of defects. However, although the finish looks mint I today found some hologramming as result of very bright sun light. Even in good sunlight they are not visible.

I am confident from looking at the various guides from Dave KG that I have worked the polish sufficiently as it has gone clear and like Vaseline almost. I also know from the guide that they are caused by not breaking the polish down enough or using a harsh polish. 
I'm reasonably happy I am working the polish enough and I am also using Menz PO 85 U/FF3000 on a Sonus SFX-3 polishing pad. 

I'm now struggling as to how to remove them as I don't wan to go over the same panel again without knowing its going to remove the hologramming so what do people advise? 

- Where could I be going wrong?

- Could I purchase an ultrafine polish that would remove them without having to be broken down, thus eliminating the fact that I may not be breaking it down sufficiently?

- What product would be good for this?

Really need some pointers on this guys/gals as it looks bad :wall:

Ta, Chris.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it on the golf in your avatar? It seems an awefully light polish and pad combo to induce holograms are you sure its from the polishing and not something you HAVEN'T removed? Also could it be wax holograms and not polish?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes it's the golf mate. Used Menzerna PF2500 prior to that to remove the swirls but it's on slightly harsher than the FF3000? 

It did have some hologramming in with the swirls before I touched it but woulnt they be removed with the swirls? 

I didn't even know you could get hologramming with wax? How's that happen?


----------



## tomfun (Jun 7, 2011)

I am very new to all this , but i have just removed loads of swirls from an smax using gtechnik P1 and a hexlogic yellow pad.

In the sun i noticed some holograms , so i changed to a white pad and used limeprime on speed 1 and it removed them very easily .
I`m not sure if it`s the best way of doing it but it worked for me.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you wipe down with IPA after using the Limeprime? Had it defo removed them?


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Meguiars M205 is really good for getting rid of holograms I found using a 3m black or yellow pad


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Boothy said:


> Yes it's the golf mate. Used Menzerna PF2500 prior to that to remove the swirls but it's on slightly harsher than the FF3000?
> 
> It did have some hologramming in with the swirls before I touched it but woulnt they be removed with the swirls?
> 
> I didn't even know you could get hologramming with wax? How's that happen?


I would be amazed if you could cause holograms in your paint with that combo on a da, i would look elsewhere. It could be from the wax, if applied to thick and not buffed sufficiently it can happen, especially with oily ones. Try rebuffing with a qd and a couple of fresh towels next time you wash it and check then?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Could be a number of things tbh.

Did you spur the pad at all, an overload of polish on the surface of the pad could cause holograms.

I gather your Golf is solid red, if so it's never an easy finish to get right and could well be hologramming from your LSP, have you tried re-buffing out of direct sunlight?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Just had look now as I finished work and the paint seems to be greasy, as if the wax is still not buffed so maybe the wax is causing it? Gonna wipe it down and double check it again. 

Not sure what "spur the pad" means though?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Could be a number of things tbh.
> 
> Did you spur the pad at all, an overload of polish on the surface of the pad could cause holograms.
> 
> I gather your Golf is solid red, if so it's never an easy finish to get right and could well be hologramming from your LSP, have you tried re-buffing out of direct sunlight?


Is solid red difficult then? How come?

Cheers.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Boothy said:


> Not sure what "spur the pad" means though?


spur the pad.. 
when polishing your pads will become saturated with polish.. and dried polishing residue along with some of the paint/clearcoat your removing.. hence the reason single part paint especially faded red dyes all your pads lol..

to remove this you run the pad against a pad brush or spur(i normally find a spur is better for wool and brush for foam) with the DA on speed 2 to remove the old residue ect from the pad..

you can buy a pad brush from chemical guys(carwashnwax) or many use the meguiars triple duty detailing brush.. needs to be a stiff nylon brush.

alternatively if you dont have the above you can run it against a microfibre (or cotton terry works better due to larger loops) but i find it doesnt remove quite as much.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Boothy said:


> Is solid red difficult then? How come?
> 
> Cheers.


It is no more difficult than other finishes to the point of actually removing things like oily smears, however it is more punishing which to me would be a better way of describing it... solid red, and solid black for that matter, will show every little imperfection making it essential to ensure that you have everything spot on in the finish... but for me, that makes life a bit easier, as you would want everything to be spot on in any case and a paint finish that demands this pushes you to achieve it rather than having a lighter colour that masks your imperfections.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like it was the wax causing the holograms? Haven't been able to see them in the sun since butthese things have a habit of suddenly becoming visible when he sun hits it just right.


----------



## Sparky- (Feb 5, 2011)

I have noticed this issue on my dark blue clio, will be interested to try and remove it


----------

